# FN Browning 1900 .32 cal



## nicola65 (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't know how to use this forum so please excuse me. looking for any help in locating 
following parts for a 

Recoil spring 
Magazine spring 
7 round magazine ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Try checking Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Numrich Arms/Gun Parts Corp.: https://www.gunpartscorp.com/
Brownells: World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells
Maybe even Colt Parts: Antique Firearms & Colt Parts for Old Guns


----------

